# Hydrogen Peroxide for staining



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I have heard some of you mention using hydrogen peroxide for staining. Bucky has peach colored staining on his beard and I would like to try it as nothing else has worked but am not sure how to do it. I want to be very careful if I do use it. Can someone enlighten me as to the procedure?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, you can use a recipe called M.O.M. It's equal parts hydrogen peroxide, milk of magnesia and cornstarch. Make a thin paste and smear on the stains. Leave it in overnight. Wash out in the morning.
Be sure to condition the hair each time. Peroxide is drying. You can repeat this every night til the 
stains are gone, but remember to condition, condition, condition.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I used it plain for tear stains...applied with a qtip...it did ok to lighten it...but not great.
I never did the beard...but it does dry it out, so be careful and condition well.








The good thing is that it should hurt to get just the peroxide in her mouth if she licks or whatever. People gargle with it and stuff.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Yes, you can use a recipe called M.O.M. It's equal parts hydrogen peroxide, milk of magnesia and cornstarch. Make a thin paste and smear on the stains. Leave it in overnight. Wash out in the morning.
> Be sure to condition the hair each time. Peroxide is drying. You can repeat this every night til the
> stains are gone, but remember to condition, condition, condition.[/B]


I've used the M.O.M on Boo & think it works really well.I put it on his beard,mustach & under his eyes the night before his bath.It takes out all the stains & he looks really good for a couple of days,then he starts rooting around again & messes his face up again.Oh well,boys will be boys.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I used to use just peroxide on Shotzi when she had tear stains. It didn't eliminate them completely, but it did fade them to a light pink. I used it daily and it never made her hair dry.
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I use lemon juice an baking soda....works well, too....1/2 and 1/2, ten minutes and wash off...and smells nice.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We had minimal results with the Baking Soda and Lemon juice, much better results with the MOM method, but you MUST condition!!! Or else you will FRY your dogs hair, and very good results with the Polident.

Once the Angel Eyes got rid of the tearing I wanted to get rid of the stains without cutting hair so that is how we got two white faces.

Also for some reason Sir MIcro's beard is stained from eating. we use the Polident on that as well and it's great.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I put a small amount in one of little plastic measuring cups that come with liquid medicine. Then I dip a small soft toothbrush in it and brush through the stains. If there is "****" I just dip and brush 2 or 3 times. Once is dries, the stain will be a little lighter than before. I only do this a few times per week. I will do it daily with the tear stains if they are really bad.

MissMelanie, how long did you use the Angel Eyes and how long has it been since you discontinued it?


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> I used it plain for tear stains...applied with a qtip...it did ok to lighten it...but not great.
> I never did the beard...but it does dry it out, so be careful and condition well.
> 
> 
> ...



Peroxide should NOT be ingested. By humans or otherwise. It IS used as a mouthrinse for gingivitis because it is a germicide and but it should NOT be ingested.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

what do use for conditioner? leave in? should I condition after useing eye envy? 

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I would not leave it on, ten minutes should be enough....and you can do it everyday till the stains are out.

Maybe baking soda and peroxide for the beard? should be similar to the lemon juice solution...


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I have heard some of you mention using hydrogen peroxide for staining. Bucky has peach colored staining on his beard and I would like to try it as nothing else has worked but am not sure how to do it. I want to be very careful if I do use it. Can someone enlighten me as to the procedure?[/B]


I have never used the peroxide mixture but Kissi also gets stains around her mouth from food. Bio-Groom makes a Waterless Bath (no rinse) Shampoo...it is tearless. I use it a couple of times a week and it really seems to help. You are supposed to spray it on, comb it through and let it dry...but since I just use it on her face I spray it on and work it in really well...let it sit a few minutes...and then rinse. 
Kissi's Mom


----------



## englishmajor13 (Jan 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=180167
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually - it can be used as a emetic (vomit-inducer) for dogs if they ingest something that they should not be ingesting - say they get into chocolate.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=181482
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's so true! It's highly unlikely that a little of the M.O.M. recipe is going to even cause vomiting. It would be difficult for them to get enough off before it becomes dried and cake like. It also doesn't have much appeal to them as there is no odor or much of a taste to it. Blech to Milk of Magnesia!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">*ollyrium fresh eyes?*</span>


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> <span style="font-family:Georgia">*ollyrium fresh eyes?*</span> [/B]


A long time ago, I just used plain Hydrogen Peroxide on Massimo's staining (applied with a Q-Tip)...when he was teething it was really bad... and it did lighten it, but it fried his hair. So I stopped it and dealt with the stains. He gets minimal staining now, and I use Collyrium to moisten the eye-boogies to remove them and rinse the area with the stains, it really does work for me (HIM lol). I also use it to rinse his eyes out when he get's something in them. I don't use it every day.


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

> what do use for conditioner? leave in? should I condition after useing eye envy?[/B]


No, you do not have to condition after you use eye envy. Esp. after you start using eye envy once a week, which is all that is needed once the stains disappear. Of course if you're washing it off anyway, you can. I don't. Over conditioning leaves my maltese's face looking "flat." Isn't the stuff great? It's so simple to use, and it works so well!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Can you explain the polident method to me? Exactly what formula of polident do you use and how do you use it?












> We had minimal results with the Baking Soda and Lemon juice, much better results with the MOM method, but you MUST condition!!! Or else you will FRY your dogs hair, and very good results with the Polident.
> 
> Once the Angel Eyes got rid of the tearing I wanted to get rid of the stains without cutting hair so that is how we got two white faces.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I put a small amount in one of little plastic measuring cups that come with liquid medicine. Then I dip a small soft toothbrush in it and brush through the stains. If there is "****" I just dip and brush 2 or 3 times. Once is dries, the stain will be a little lighter than before. I only do this a few times per week. I will do it daily with the tear stains if they are really bad.
> 
> MissMelanie, how long did you use the Angel Eyes and how long has it been since you discontinued it?[/B]


*We used the Angels Eyes for a 5 weeks, both the doggies tearing stopped but Bella Mia's was better faster. Shortly after we stopped Sir Micro's beard started to stain oddly enough. And we had not even changed foods, so I am not sure what was up with that. Now, Bella Mia just started staining again about two weeks ago, but not as bad. We used the Angels Eyes from the second week of January for 5 weeks. So, Bella had kept a clean white face since we stopped useing it mid-February. I know lots of people's allergies are bothering them so perhaps she has some allergy bugging her.

I know that many people here would not use the Angel Eyes, and some do and find that the staining never returns. All I can say is "it's in the genes".









I just didn't want to keep them on it for any longer. My plan is to get Tylan power from the VET at their next appointment, and try that.

enJOY!
Melanie*

I use the Polident Whitening, NOT the Overnight Whitening. I dissolve 2 tabs into 1/4 of warm water. Then I use a cotton ball to wipe the mixture onto any staining and let it dry. I leave it on for anywhere from 2 hours to sometimes overnight and then wash their face. If you are doing this for only one dog I would think you could use 1 tab in 1/8 water.

Good luck!
Melanie




> Can you explain the polident method to me? Exactly what formula of polident do you use and how do you use it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> what do use for conditioner? leave in? should I condition after useing eye envy?
> 
> Thanks,
> Amber[/B]



Biolage is a good conditioner, it comes in a jar and you can look it up on the internet, rub in your hands and in the dogs coat and face before drying.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I put a little in one of those little cups that comes with cold meds. I dip a soft tooth brush in it and brush it through the stained hair. I used to do this with he tear stained eyes too until I switched to fresh eyes.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=186377
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the collyrium fresh eyes almost daily. I like it better because I find it dissolves the "eye-boogies" better thanthe peroxide and it doesn dry out the hair. I also find it lightens better than the peroxide. I also like the fact that it's safe for his eyes.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> I used to use just peroxide on Shotzi when she had tear stains. It didn't eliminate them completely, but it did fade them to a light pink. I used it daily and it never made her hair dry.
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]



doesn't the lemon close to their eyes make them tear a lot more?


----------

